# Trojan rep



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I was thinking there was a rep on here for parts


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

jc-htownplumber said:


> I was thinking there was a rep on here for parts


I think it's Jerrymac, he may have retired but still may be able to help


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll send him a message


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Oops. Thought we were talking condoms.


----------

